

Getting rid of mysql_* once and for all on the web. - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/dealing-with-mysql-once-and-for-all.html

======
ibudiallo
I am hoping I can get more people to participate AI I can update the blog post
with more information. However we shouldn't put too much information in not
too overwhelm the new user

